# Image Dynamics...still good?



## epatmd (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't find answer....company sold by founder, still lots of people seem to like ID subs. Bought a pair, build seems chintzy, may need to pull old ID8v3 (which I love) to compare, but don't think build is as good...have they become a cheap product past its prime? New car, old ID's left in old car. See Morel Ultimas for (gulp) quite a bit more....


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think the products have changed since Eric left? Could be wrong though..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I have heard that Arc Audio's 'Arc' line of subwoofers are an improved version of IDQ v2. These may be worth checking out if you want a better product that retains the sound signature of IDQ subs. They're priced about the same. Just a thought..


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

ive heard the same, i went to my local car audio shop and he told me that the Arc Black subs are nearly the same as the IDQ subs. he could have just been buttering me up to purchase the arc. but he seems like a honest guy.... as honest as a sales person can be anyway...

CC


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

Arc Black are a step up from the IDQv3.

Arc ARC line is an IDQv2 with a bigger motor. Some members here prefer the v2 to the newer v3. 

There are a few ID nuthuggers who don't like the line anymore since Eric moved on from ID.


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmm...I always thought the build quality on the IDQ's looked cheap. Blue basket in the v2's was gaudy, the plastic basket on the v3 doesn't look much better. I much prefer the simple, functional look of a Dayton HO. The IDQ's do sound really good, and as far as I know the design on the v3 hasn't changed. Would definitely use it in a stealth build.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

i ended up buying a JL W6... still to be installed. i wonder if i can still go for a Black.... hmmmmmm

CC


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

vwjmkv said:


> ive heard the same, i went to my local car audio shop and he told me that the Arc Black subs are nearly the same as the IDQ subs. he could have just been buttering me up to purchase the arc. but he seems like a honest guy.... as honest as a sales person can be anyway...
> 
> CC


As honest as a politician, maybe. Sales people are trained to SELL...period 

The Arc Black line is manufactured by SB acoustics....has nothing to do with ID. 

They are 2 different, re-badged, speaker lines, farmed out to 2 different speaker manufacturers, by Arc Audio.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

So has ID changed anything since Eric left? I'm assuming the IDMAX's are still great subs and I'm hoping Eric starts another line!


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Talked to my local salesman who's been in the business for 25+ years. I asked him about all of this and he said the sub's have not changed that much since Eric left and still seem to be some of the best out in his oppinion. I am running an ID10v3 dvc 4ohm and have been very impressed. I changed from a JL 10w3v3. The plastic does look cheap on the ID, but my guy took it off to save space. For what it's worth I still love ID.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Actually, the products have not changed at all since Eric left.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Probably won't for the better either.

Eric is working on a couple new kickbutt drivers though.


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^Actually, the products have not changed at all since Eric left.


There ya go! Still great stuff!


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> Probably won't for the better either.
> 
> Eric is working on a couple new kickbutt drivers though.


Is this a new start up company or is he working with someone?


----------



## DaCid (Oct 17, 2010)

MDubYa said:


> Is this a new start up company or is he working with someone?


His company is Steven's Audio now. He is working on the new drivers and website for it.


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Saweeet! Any eta on the drivers? Sorry for all the questions...that just excites me!


----------

